# Another Speas repro to be aware of



## bobclay

Hello all,

 We've known about the reproduction pint Speas (ginger jar style) vinegar jars for about 6 months now. They are easily spotted by the base embossing which is U-SAV-IT (2 dashes) instead of the authentic ones embossed U-SAVIT. (1 dash) Also, on real ones the size is embossed on the heel (one pint) whereas on the repros, there is no size embossed. Most of these are coming out of the Tennessee area.

 Very recently, I've been made aware that now 1/2 gallon repros of these are being seen as well. Being that the 1/2 gallon is by far the scarcest of the 4 sizes of these and normally brings big bucks, ($300-$400) a lot of folks are going to be suckered by these. As soon as I learn all of the distinguishing details, I'll post them here, but wanted folks to be aware of these immediately. I am assuming the half gallons are also embossed with the 2 dashes and no size embossed on the heel, but I have not yet seen good pics of the base of one of the half gallons to be positive of that.

 Bob Clay


----------



## JOETHECROW

Thank you...


----------



## GACDIG

I hate this wave of REPO crap that is coming across the area like they did with the White House Vinegar Lighthouse bottle.  I'd  like to Repo some of these Repo people. [] Thanks for the info.


----------



## capsoda

I have seen those at the local flea market.


----------



## bobclay

"Most" of the sellers that list this crap on ebay also list them using a private auction, so no one can email their bidders and warn them. Many of us have complained to ebay for years about this misuse of the private auction feature to scam buyers, but it falls on deaf ears at ebay.

 However, ebay is at the very least taking a small step in the right direction, for after October 26, sellers will no longer be able to keep their feedback private. A buyer still can have private feedback, but anyone that sells must make their feedback public. PERHAPS (not real likely though) buyers will now begin to read some of these poor feedbacks and decide not to risk buying from a seller that knowingly sells reproductions without disclosure. And there are a LOT of them on ebay that do just that.

 Bob Clay


----------



## bobclay

Hi all,

 Today I have received a pic of the base of one of the half gallons. It is not good enough to post here, but it is good enough to tell you for 100% certainty that the half gallon repros also have the two dashes. Just remember:

*U-SAVIT* no space and with just one dash = real

*U-SAV-IT* with 2 dashes = repro

 Bob Clay


----------



## JForshey

Hi,
I realize this is a ten year old post, but I have a Speas vinegar jar (not the ginger jar, this one has a handle), but it says "U-sav-it" on the back. When were "reproductions" done? This jar was found among jars that haven't been touched for years. Ok, decades. it appears to be a half gallon.


----------



## jarsnstuff

I have a Speas pitcher that's been in my collection for probably 20 years, long before any of these ginger-jar repros came on the market.  It also reads U-SAV-IT on the base.  It also has the original lid and label, so I believe it to be an original jar as well.


----------



## JForshey

Thanks! I did notice that mine says "half gallon" on it near the base. I knew it wasn't a reproduction, but then was curious as to how long ago they were made. I'm pretty certain a farmer and his wife did not buy a fake jar. The number of "mayonnaise jars" in my grandmother's pump house when she passed away either made her a hoarder, or someone who lived through the depression while raising five kids. Of course, they burned all their garbage, and glass didn't burn, so there is that, also. I appreciate your response!


----------

